# Mini Setup - Any V70 Solutions?



## supersnoop

I'm sorry folks, but I'm going crazy here.

I have a Roamio Pro and two Minis set up and running just fine. I'm trying to add another Mini. I feel like I've tried everything and nothing works. TiVo even sent out a replacement Mini and I continue to get the same V70 error during setup.

I've plugged in the Mini where other Minis work. I've rewired so only the one Mini and the Roamio are actually connected to the router. I've disconnected all other network equipment in the house. I've verifed that the MAK has been saved to the Mini by connecting to the web interface now playing list (login tivo/[mak]), I've rebooted everything and connected to the TiVo service multiple times.

After two hours on the phone with TiVo support, we tried using MoCA. When the Mini ran through guided setup, it was able to connect to the TiVo service via MoCA, which runs through the Roamio, but STILL claimed it couldn't find a DVR.

Either I'm missing something really simple, or I got two bad Minis in a row. Please tell me what I'm missing.


----------



## Dan203

Force a call on the TiVo itself. Wait for it to be completely done. Then pull the plug on the TiVo and allow it to reboot. Do the same for the Mini. Once that's done they'll likely work fine.


----------



## ellinj

I have been in the same boat for over week, my mini will not connect, I get the v70 error on both ethernet and MoCa,, very frustrating. Tivo support offered up no solutions other then that they would escalate internally.


----------



## Dan203

v70 an authorization issue. First off check your tivo.com account and make sure both devices are listed. If they are then force a couple of calls on the TiVo and then reboot it. For the Mini connect it via Ethernet to a port that you know can access the internet then run setup again.


----------



## ellinj

Tivo is now saying its a software issue. I have a family members DVR on my account that is on comcast. (My Roamio is on Cox) and it seems that the Mini ended up downloading the software for comcast which won't work with the Roamio when a Cox Cable card is installed. I don't know if the software is actually different for different cable cards or if its a Scientific Atlanta vs Motorola issue, but they moved the two Cox boxes to a new account and am now waiting the 24-72hrs for the mini to be provisioned with the correct software.


----------



## supersnoop

Dan203 said:


> v70 an authorization issue. First off check your tivo.com account and make sure both devices are listed. If they are then force a couple of calls on the TiVo and then reboot it. For the Mini connect it via Ethernet to a port that you know can access the internet then run setup again.


The Mini connects and downloads some information during the guided setup, and I can connect to it through a web browser using the MAK as the password, so I know it's authorized on the account and can reach the internet. I've plugged the Mini into the same switch as the Roamio, and even rewired so the two of them were alone on the entire network connected directly to my router. I've forced connections and rebooted the Roamio many times.

I agree this seems like an authorization issue rather than a connection issue, but nobody seems to be able to figure out why. Everything is set and and properly configured on the account.


----------



## Dan203

That is really strange. I think there is a really long thread on this forum, or maybe the Roamio one, where another user had the same problem. I think it ultimately got solved, but I don't remember how. You should search for it maybe it'll provide some insight


----------



## Dan203

This is the one I was thinking of...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9624852#post9624852

Looks like it turned out to be some issue on TiVo's end that had to be fixed on his account.


----------



## ellinj

This seems to hit the nail on the head, my Mini has some text about Xfinity on Demand.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9591022#post9591022

I don't think I have received a software update yet which is compatible with Cox.


----------



## ellinj

and it lives, finally got a sw update and was able to complete guided setup.


----------



## susandennis

> and it lives, finally got a sw update and was able to complete guided setup.


What magic did you apply to go from 'still not updated' to 'and it lives?'

I'm trying to replace a rarely used Premiere with the Mini. But the Mini doesn't believe I have a Roamio. (The Roamio and the Premiere were great friends over the same MoCA network so I know it works.)

I've rebooted everything in the house except the cat a gazillion times, I've had the Roamio call home multiple times. The Mini connects and calls home and does great until it looks for the Roamio and then V70. No joy via ethernet or MoCA. Both boxes have valid IPs on my network.

I've changed names of both the Roamio and the Mini. I've checked every item on the troubleshooting checklist. TiVo.Com has the correct box serial number.

What magic am I missing?


----------



## h2oskierc

It took about 24 hours after I activated my mini before it would connect to my Roamio. How long have you had the mini?


----------



## susandennis

h2oskierc said:


> It took about 24 hours after I activated my mini before it would connect to my Roamio. How long have you had the mini?


Shoot! No matter how many times I check and recheck and think I have included every piece of pertinent info, I miss a biggie!

I bought it directly from TiVo so it came auto-activated. I first tried (and failed) to hook it up about 24 hours ago. So,yes, it could be that I just haven't waited long enough.

AND the message says that it needs to find the TiVo for watching things live TV and Xfinity on Demand. I do NOT have Comcast. I have Wave Broadband cable service.


----------



## ellinj

susandennis said:


> AND the message says that it needs to find the TiVo for watching things live TV and Xfinity on Demand. I do NOT have Comcast. I have Wave Broadband cable service.


This is likely the problem, your mini has a comcast software load on it. In my case it happened because one of the Tivos on my account is used at another house and is on Comcast, but the house with the mini i was trying to connect is on Cox. I had to separate the Tivos onto different accounts and it now works.

Is any Tivo on your account on Comcast? This is likely something you will need to call support and sort out. Before they make you troubleshoot be sure and point out that the mini thinks its on Comcast.


----------



## susandennis

Interesting. Nothing in my house is connected to Comcast. The Roamio and the hopefully soon to be retired Premier are both on Wave Broadband. There is no Comcast coming into the house for anything.

But, at least I now have a new talking point for my next TiVo support call.

Thank you.


----------



## Arcady

Maybe it was using Xfinity VOD as an example, and not specifically.


----------



## susandennis

Arcady said:


> Maybe it was using Xfinity VOD as an example, and not specifically.


That's actually what I thought until I read this thread. It will be Sunday before I have a chance to call TiVo back so maybe it will decide to hook up by then and we can know for sure OR if not, I can tell TiVo about it.


----------



## Arcady

When I got my third Mini, it hadn't been able to make a connection after about 24 hours. I went out of town for the weekend, and when I came back it saw my Roamio but wouldn't allow me to choose the Premiere as a host. Fortunately I wanted to use the Roamio as the host anyway. Definitely something screwy with Mini activations sometimes.


----------



## susandennis

Arcady said:


> I went out of town for the weekend, and when I came back it saw my Roamio but wouldn't allow me to choose the Premiere as a host.


Thank you for this! I'm so frustrated that it's wonderful to hear that there really might be hope.


----------



## ellinj

Arcady said:


> Maybe it was using Xfinity VOD as an example, and not specifically.


When I fixed my account issue the Mini took a software update and that message changed. It definitely sounds like a software issue.


----------



## susandennis

As promised. It's Sunday and I called TiVo.

But first, I cut power to the network, to the Roamio and to the Mini and then brought up the network and let it sit for 15 mins. Then I brought up the Roamio and let it sit for 15 minutes and then 'called home' and made sure there were no network errors.

Then I brought up the Mini using MoCA (I have tested many times using MoCA and using Ethernet and got V70 each time.) I got V70.

Then I called. I explained all and shared the Xfinity on Demand phrase of the V70 message.

That turned out to be the clue. I had an old Lifetime Series 2 on my account that I sold to a guy long ago. I had disconnected it from my account via phone and it never actually left while, apparently, working on the account of the guy I sold it to without any failures. Weird. Anyway, he has Comcast.

So... much like at least one of the other 'it finally works' entries in this thread, the fix TiVo decided to go for was create a new account. Move everything over except the old box. And it should work. In 48 hours.

She said that they would send me an email when the fix was in. I am holding off on the champagne until I actually see the Mini working.

But, I do feel hopeful and the TiVo person I talked to today got to this answer pretty darned quickly with no fuss.

Fingers crossed. I'll be back here on Tuesday to report any progress.


----------



## DawnW

I am having this SAME issue and have no idea what it means to have a software update.

Do I call Tivo for that?

I have been on the phone over 2 hours with customer support (5 different calls) and have booted and rebooted over and over again.

It keeps giving me the V70 error code.

This IS registered with my account on Tivo.com

Tivo said it must be the mini and offered to replace it for a $70 fee.


----------



## susandennis

Welcome to the club, DawnW! We are going to need a secret handshake pretty soon.

The clue for me was that the first sentence of the V70 screen referenced Xfinity on Demand and I don't have Comcast. 

I'm pretty sure the software update you are being told about is one that needs to come from TiVo. My CSR this morning said that there was an update going out on February 17 but that she had an email for how to move customers up the queue for it.

There appear to be a biscillian moving parts to this ordeal and gum in any one of them can anoint you with that wonderful V70.


----------



## DawnW

susandennis said:


> Welcome to the club, DawnW! We are going to need a secret handshake pretty soon.
> 
> The clue for me was that the first sentence of the V70 screen referenced Xfinity on Demand and I don't have Comcast.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the software update you are being told about is one that needs to come from TiVo. My CSR this morning said that there was an update going out on February 17 but that she had an email for how to move customers up the queue for it.
> 
> There appear to be a biscillian moving parts to this ordeal and gum in any one of them can anoint you with that wonderful V70.


So, I wait 9 more days and it needs to be plugged in when the update comes out?

Can't they update over the phone?

ARGH!


----------



## susandennis

DawnW said:


> So, I wait 9 more days and it needs to be plugged in when the update comes out?
> 
> Can't they update over the phone?
> 
> ARGH!


Oh! I wouldn't assume that is the bit you are missing. I'm just saying it's a possible. Plenty of people have working Mini's without that update.

I've had mine now since Wednesday and it has never connected successfully (and, it was a replacement for one that was probably fine but never connected successfully) and they are saying my issue is one of a corrupted account on their end.

I'm pretty sure they can't update over the phone but, next time you call, you might suggest that you had heard about this update and that they can escalate it for you and would they, please...


----------



## ellinj

susandennis said:


> Welcome to the club, DawnW! We are going to need a secret handshake pretty soon.
> 
> The clue for me was that the first sentence of the V70 screen referenced Xfinity on Demand and I don't have Comcast.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the software update you are being told about is one that needs to come from TiVo. My CSR this morning said that there was an update going out on February 17 but that she had an email for how to move customers up the queue for it.
> 
> There appear to be a biscillian moving parts to this ordeal and gum in any one of them can anoint you with that wonderful V70.


It took about 24 hrs after they made the new account that the mini worked. I think the email I got from TiVo saying the update was done was a day later. So you might want to try again tomorrow evening.


----------



## susandennis

ellinj said:


> So you might want to try again tomorrow evening.


The thought had occurred to me that a try tomorrow might be worth it. So excellent to know, thanks! I will absolutely keep trying tomorrow. I'm getting giddy with hope!


----------



## buckyswider

Interesting. One of my four minis up and decided to V70 this afternoon. It had been working for 4+ months.

I DID see the XOD message.

I DO have Comcast.

There IS an old series 2 that I sold in the fall still listed on my account. 

TiVo chat did say I should call and have a new box sent to me. But it doesn't seem like that will help anything at all, does it?


----------



## susandennis

buckyswider said:


> TiVo chat did say I should call and have a next box sent to me. But it doesn't seem like that will help anything at all, does it?


I'm guessing that's a typo and you meant to say '_new_' (not next) box sent to you. And, my personal opinion is probably not. Based on my experience, I'd call and see if you can get them to remove that Series 2 off your account first, _then_, if still V70, swap it.


----------



## buckyswider

Yep, supposed to be 'new', fixed it, thanks.

I'll get the S2 removed somehow. Then see what happens!1


----------



## DawnW

ellinj said:


> It took about 24 hrs after they made the new account that the mini worked. I think the email I got from TiVo saying the update was done was a day later. So you might want to try again tomorrow evening.


It has been activated on my account for 9 days.

I called earlier in the week and then left it for a few days as I got really busy.

Then I tried again today.

Would 24 hours really matter in this case?


----------



## buckyswider

Well, ANOTHER of my mini's is now screwed up. This on is a V87 though. Gotta believe these are related, although manifesting differently. Network (MoCa) works fine- I phone home with no issues during guided setup. 

Sigh. Guess I sit around and wait for the other two to stop working.


----------



## buckyswider

OK, now in "guided setup" in gives me the v70. So I guess they are the same- I never took note of the codes prior to attempting guided setup on the other one.


----------



## buckyswider

Welp, after a couple hours on chat & phone and I'm all working again.

Nothing to do with the old S2 still on my account.

Steps were:

-unplug Roamio, Mini, Modem (including removing battery), & Router (shoulda just turned off the main breaker to the house!!)
-plug in modem, wait for it to stabilize
-plug in router, wait for it to stabilize
-plug in roamio, way for it to come up
-force connection to TiVo on Roamio
-AGAIN force connection to TiVo on Roamio
-plug in mini, resume guided setup
-it worked!

The CSR was very knowledgeable and experienced. She said if this happens again, I may be able to get away with just back-to-back forced calls on the Roamio. I'd never heard of this 'trick' before, but it would be something to try if anyone is experiencing this issue.

While I was waiting for on the reboots, I chatted with her about the new Mini. She *thinks* it has native RF, but wasn't too convinced.


----------



## CIP54

Ok I'be been trying to get my mini up all morning.
'
Basics: tivo Premiere xl4, brand new mini, ethernet, FIOS wireless router

I can't get past the v70 screen. says it can't find a dvr. On my Premiere, when checking whole home help, it can see the mini but when i select it says it can't share with this device, error v403.

Tivo chat has no idea what v403 means.

some time back my tivo was damaged by a surge and I lost HDMI, but everything else works fine. could this be hardware?

I am extremely frustrated at this point.


----------



## Arcady

v403 is a connectivity issue. What type of network connection are the TiVo boxes using? Ethernet?


----------



## CIP54

at the moment both are on Moca. I also tried both on ethernet - tech advised me to move to moca to avoid switches between router and DVRs.

The FIOS router created the Moca network. I can ping both devices.


----------



## Arcady

Okay, and ethernet is unplugged from the XL4?


----------



## susandennis

24 hours after the 48 hour promise, I got the update that the CSR promised yesterday.

I have retired about 5 times in that 24 hour period. My retries=
1. Have Roamio call home and 
2. Reboot the Mini

At the 24 hour mark, instead of the Mini reboot taking 10 minutes, it took a good 20. The 'downloading...' was clearly downloading something. Then it told me there was an update. Then it installed the update and said it would reboot. It did. And when it finished, I got the V70 ... again.

So this time tomorrow, I'll either be doing the Dance of Joy or calling TiVo Yet Again.

Sigh.


----------



## CIP54

Arcady said:


> Okay, and ethernet is unplugged from the XL4?


yes, its the only way you can activate Moca.


----------



## Arcady

CIP54 said:


> yes, its the only way you can activate Moca.


If the router is creating the MoCA network, and you have the XL4 connected to coax, then you are getting MoCA from there. If you turn on "Ethernet + MoCA" on the XL4, you are creating a network loop. Either switch the XL4 to ethernet only (no MoCA) or unplug the ethernet and use MoCA only. The Mini connects via coax and gets MoCA from the router.


----------



## CIP54

Arcady, the XL4 is only connected via coax. 

When both were only on ethernet the problem was the same.

I can see the mini even on my iPad tivo app. Crazy that the devices can see the mini but not vice versa apparently...


----------



## Arcady

Sorry, I misread your reply, thinking you had ethernet connected.

In this case, I'm stumped.


----------



## susandennis

Last call = problem is you account. I have created a new account and moved the Roamio and Mini over. In 48 hours the back end folks will have made the right changes and you will be fixed. You will get an email.

52 hours passed. No email. As I have several times a day every day for the past 2 weeks, I brought down the network, and unplugged the TiVos. Plugged in the modem, waited 15 minutes, plugged in the router, waited 15 minutes, plugged in the Roamio, called 'home', plugged in the Mini.

V70.

So I called again. I got a fairly unpleasant tech (actually the first really unpleasant tech I've ever gotten in my 15 years of TiVo) who had me do everything I'd already done several times clearly not believing that I had done it correctly. (BTW, do NOT tell me to not interrupt you. And your tone is truly insulting. GRRRRRR)

She assured me that the new account creation was a useless activity and that the Xfinity reference is only an example. So the tech I had on Sunday was wrong. The one I had before that was also wrong. The one before that... wrong. 

And then she said that the engineers are working on it and I just need to wait. Not a clue how long. Oh and she also allowed as how this was a new problem and so the V70 references on the TiVo.Com forums were another problem, not this one.

I allowed as how I had already used up 2 weeks of my money back guarantee. She said it would be extended. Am I to believe that like the 48 hour thing and the accounts being wrong and all the other V70 crap shoveled my way in these two weeks?

Yes, she would replace the box but "I'm making a note on the case that I have told you that replacement is no guarantee of success." 

Happily, we got cut off before I could share with her my true feelings about her attitude. 

I'll call back in an hour or so but I need to cool down. At least I know her name and voice and if she answers again, my phone will accidentally hang up again.


----------



## ellinj

That sucks, did you get a survey in the email after the call? I got one almost before I hung up each time I called.


----------



## susandennis

I did not get the survey. I suspect that it's because the call was interrupted. And, honestly, it's just as well


----------



## susandennis

So... I called back and got Ronnie (his very voice said he was not even related to the meanie I had before).

Ronnie looked at my now gigantic file and the first thing he asked was 'who is your cable provider'. I told him Wave Broadband. He said 'you have a Comcast block on your account that is getting in the way.' 

This is the same thing I was told on Sunday. That the meanie earlier today said was not possible.

Anyway... Ronnie put me on hold and then came back and said that, indeed, the Sunday orders went to engineering like the Sunday CSR said they would but the instructions weren't clear so engineering didn't do anything. So now they have one back to engineering and I am to try again in 24-36 hours. 

I feel like I'm drinking mad hatter tea! 

I'll be 66 next month, I'm now wondering if this Mini is going to work in my lifetime!!  Stay tuned. Next update tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## susandennis

I was supposed to wait 24-36 hours but, every morning, after my coffee for the last couple of weeks, I've unplugged and repluged the Mini and taken it through the screens until it got to the V70 screen. It's kind of a ritual.

But, this morning... NO V70!!!!!!!! I saw the Press TiVo screen for the first time!! Holy Moly. I cannot believe it. The nation's nightmare is over. 

I did not, by the way, reboot Roamio or even have it 'call home' this time. Just plugged in the Mini and it worked.

The TiVo I sold (the one that supposedly caused the issue because now it's on Comcast) still shows up when I log into TiVo.Com but, in fairness, I asked Ronnie if I would be able to see on My Account, when they got rid of that Comcast block and he said no.

I am going to run it a couple of days before I turn in the cable card from the Premiere. And I am gratified that the mean CSR from yesterday was WRONG!

I do hope my whiny saga helps someone else. And I so appreciate all the help.


----------



## h2oskierc

Moral of the story is hurry up and wait, apparently? Seems like it shouldn't be that way, but I don't know the back end at all...

Glad you got it working!


----------



## susandennis

Just now, I got an email saying that my problem 'mini with wrong group' had been fixed and I should try again.

Ronnie told me yesterday that I may or may not get an email when engineering made the fix. 

When it works, it works!


----------



## ellinj

susandennis said:


> The TiVo I sold (the one that supposedly caused the issue because now it's on Comcast) still shows up when I log into TiVo.Com but, in fairness, I asked Ronnie if I would be able to see on My Account, when they got rid of that Comcast block and he said no.


FWIW I still see old Tivo's on Manage My account even after they have been transferred to others. I don't see them in Tivo Central Online though.


----------



## CIP54

Im glad Ellen got hers working- gives me renewed hope!

I wonder if the fact that I have an old Series 3 on my account, or that I frecently switched from comcast to FIOS (day before I hooked up the mini) have anything to do with my problem...

What should I ask the CSR to look for? Blocks? Should they set up a new account?


----------



## susandennis

I think switching from Comcast could absolutely have an impact.

I'd tell the CSR that you just switched to FIOS and have heard that leftover Comcast blocks on the account can result in the Mini being in the wrong group and so V70 failures... 

Wouldn't hurt to ask. I don't know about the new account thing. 

If you like you can reference my 'mini in the wrong group' fix - Incident 150208-001549

Good luck!


----------



## ellinj

CIP54 said:


> Im glad Ellen got hers working- gives me renewed hope!
> 
> I wonder if the fact that I have an old Series 3 on my account, or that I frecently switched from comcast to FIOS (day before I hooked up the mini) have anything to do with my problem...
> 
> What should I ask the CSR to look for? Blocks? Should they set up a new account?


on the V70 Screen does the mini make mention of Xfinity, if so you likely have the wrong software build.


----------



## DawnW

susandennis said:


> Last call = problem is you account. I have created a new account and moved the Roamio and Mini over. In 48 hours the back end folks will have made the right changes and you will be fixed. You will get an email.
> 
> 52 hours passed. No email. As I have several times a day every day for the past 2 weeks, I brought down the network, and unplugged the TiVos. Plugged in the modem, waited 15 minutes, plugged in the router, waited 15 minutes, plugged in the Roamio, called 'home', plugged in the Mini.
> 
> V70.
> 
> So I called again. I got a fairly unpleasant tech (actually the first really unpleasant tech I've ever gotten in my 15 years of TiVo) who had me do everything I'd already done several times clearly not believing that I had done it correctly. (BTW, do NOT tell me to not interrupt you. And your tone is truly insulting. GRRRRRR)
> 
> She assured me that the new account creation was a useless activity and that the Xfinity reference is only an example. So the tech I had on Sunday was wrong. The one I had before that was also wrong. The one before that... wrong.
> 
> And then she said that the engineers are working on it and I just need to wait. Not a clue how long. Oh and she also allowed as how this was a new problem and so the V70 references on the TiVo.Com forums were another problem, not this one.
> 
> I allowed as how I had already used up 2 weeks of my money back guarantee. She said it would be extended. Am I to believe that like the 48 hour thing and the accounts being wrong and all the other V70 crap shoveled my way in these two weeks?
> 
> Yes, she would replace the box but "I'm making a note on the case that I have told you that replacement is no guarantee of success."
> 
> Happily, we got cut off before I could share with her my true feelings about her attitude.
> 
> I'll call back in an hour or so but I need to cool down. At least I know her name and voice and if she answers again, my phone will accidentally hang up again.


I had a rude one last week. His name was Joshua. Thankfully we were cut off and I called back and got someone much nicer.


----------



## DawnW

susandennis said:


> I think switching from Comcast could absolutely have an impact.
> 
> I'd tell the CSR that you just switched to FIOS and have heard that leftover Comcast blocks on the account can result in the Mini being in the wrong group and so V70 failures...
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to ask. I don't know about the new account thing.
> 
> If you like you can reference my 'mini in the wrong group' fix - Incident 150208-001549
> 
> Good luck!


I actually called back today and told them that the mini had been on Comcast and was being switched to TWC. He knew exactly what to do and said it will be fixed within a day or two but I need to keep my mini plugged in to a coax cable and into the outlet in order to receive it.

Now with TWC merging with Comcast, I wonder if I will need to switch it back?????


----------



## CIP54

After being away a few days with the mini sitting on the V70 screen, I came home and rebooted the mini. After connecting, the screen came up with "Press the Tivo button". I didn't even realize that the V70 sceen was gone! LOL.

Like Susan, I din't have to do anything with the host DVR. Just rebooted the Mini. Connected to Tivo Manually and all is working as advertised.

So all of the hoops CSR's told me to do were a waste of time. Something had to happen in Tivoland to authorize things. May have been waiting on Xfinity to release the box, who knows.

Now the question...do I buy another couple of mini's as I planned? Will they work?

Anyway I wanted to post resolution 'cause I ahte when posters don't let us know what happened to their issue.


----------



## ellinj

CIP54 said:


> s.
> 
> Now the question...do I buy another couple of mini's as I planned? Will they work?


Why wouldn't it work? Sounds like your resolved whatever issue you had.


----------



## susandennis

So good to hear V70's biting the dust!

I just thought I should mention that that night after my Mini connected for the first time, I had horrible problems with watching live TV. It would start and stop after about 3 seconds. Every. Single.Time.

I rebooted my Roamio and the Mini one time and all has been swell ever since. Life after V70 is sweet indeed and that little Mini is a wonder!!


----------



## DawnW

Ok, so it has been 3 days and I am still getting the V70 code after I was told it would take 2 business days to fix on their end.

Do I need to power cycle everything again? modem, router, roamio, and tivo????

Or will it just start working if they have fixed it on their end?


----------



## h2oskierc

Can't hurt to power cycle the mini. Not sure you would need to cycle the others. Maybe just force a call to tivo on the host box.


----------



## DawnW

h2oskierc said:


> Can't hurt to power cycle the mini. Not sure you would need to cycle the others. Maybe just force a call to tivo on the host box.


What does that mean?


----------



## h2oskierc

Force a connection to the TiVo servers, TiVo button>Settings & Messages>Settings>Network>Connect to the TiVo service now. Do this on your Roamio.

Then power cycle the Mini.


----------



## CIP54

ellinj said:


> Why wouldn't it work? Sounds like your resolved whatever issue you had.


See title of this post


----------



## ellinj

CIP54 said:


> See title of this post


Because you obviously resolved whatever issue you were having.


----------



## DawnW

h2oskierc said:


> Force a connection to the TiVo servers, TiVo button>Settings & Messages>Settings>Network>Connect to the TiVo service now. Do this on your Roamio.
> 
> Then power cycle the Mini.


ah thanks


----------



## DawnW

It finally works!

I got the email this evening and we followed the instructions and it is now functioning!

:up:


----------



## h2oskierc

Glad to hear it. I still don't understand how it can be so hard for TiVo to fix these things when the come up, or why they even come up...

We can put man on the moon, but we can't make a TiVo mini work right away, right out of the box?


----------



## Toeside

DawnW said:


> It finally works!
> 
> I got the email this evening and we followed the instructions and it is now functioning!
> 
> :up:


What was in the email? Did TiVo have to change something with the activation or your account?

I'm troubleshooting v70 right now with existing minis and a newly activated Roamio OTA.


----------



## madoverlord

Like so many before me, I was in V70 purgatory. I sent a support email to TiVo explaining in clear detail how I'd A/B troubleshooted the problem and it was clearly a configuration problem on their end (referencing the various threads where people went though support hell until it got escalated to someone who would cause things to get set properly).

I got the standard boilerplate reply claiming, amoungst other things, that TiVo minis don't support switches (I have one upstream of my WAP that is providing DHCP).

I replied, politely explaining that this was clearly not the case, since any wired ethernet connection is going to go through a switch or hub at some point -- there's one in the WAP for example. I asked for an escalation.

That was several days ago, and there has been no response. However, this evening I rebooted the Mini and lo and behold, the red circle and slash has disappeared and I could complete guided setup.

At this point everything worked -- except that there was no Play option for any of the shows stored on the Roamio. However, after I forced a connection to TiVo on the Roamio and the Mini, it started working.

Xing fingers... we shall see.

Thus my advice is try email support and immediately ask for an escalation if you get the boilerplate. Linking to the threads about this issue here may help.


----------



## 2004raptor

Not to be a Debbie Downer but I have had issues as well. Things will be fine for a month or so and then my mini won't see my DVR. I can ping both devices on my network and they both connect to tivo successfully, just the mini and roamio stop talking. Hopefully your issues have now permanently been resolved. Keep us posted.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, wife has seen this before on one of our Minis too - have to reboot the Mini to get it to connect to the Roamio again. This one connects via a MoCA-wired router and so uses the MoCA bridge in the Roamio, might explain why it's different (the other two are on Ethernet and don't see this issue with them).


----------



## sjacobs

It definitely seems like there are a variety of scenarios that create the V70 error situation. For me - all of my Tivos are on Comcast - have been since the beginning. And when I went through the activation process for each of the 3 new minis that I purchased - it was the same pattern - first time through guided setup - got the V70. I forced the host Roamio to connect to Tivo service - and then rebooted the Mini and repeated guided setup - and was able to link them up. Didn't reboot the host Roamio. I did activate the Mini before trying to do anything per the guided setup instructions. I never waited the prescribed 15 minutes - so that might have played into this - and been part of the initial problem I ran into.


----------



## h2oskierc

sjacobs said:


> It definitely seems like there are a variety of scenarios that create the V70 error situation. For me - all of my Tivos are on Comcast - have been since the beginning. And when I went through the activation process for each of the 3 new minis that I purchased - it was the same pattern - first time through guided setup - got the V70. I forced the host Roamio to connect to Tivo service - and then rebooted the Mini and repeated guided setup - and was able to link them up. Didn't reboot the host Roamio. I did activate the Mini before trying to do anything per the guided setup instructions. I never waited the prescribed 15 minutes - so that might have played into this - and been part of the initial problem I ran into.


That's how my last mini activation was. First I got a Mini v1 (was later returned for mini v2) and the last two were Mini v2s. The first one was terrible, took like 24 hours for it to work. The second one came from TiVo directly, and was activated when they shipped it (all boxes shipped from Tivo are activated before they ship) and worked right out of the box. The last Mini I bought from Best Buy, activated, then hooked up right away. Same as you, ran guided setup, v70. Forced a connection on the host box and then redid the guided setup and it worked.


----------



## DawnW

Toeside said:


> What was in the email? Did TiVo have to change something with the activation or your account?
> 
> I'm troubleshooting v70 right now with existing minis and a newly activated Roamio OTA.


Sorry, just seeing this. This was the email:

Recently you requested assistance from our online TiVo Support center. We have addressed your issue and believe that we have answered your question. Below you will find a summary of your original question and our response.

If this issue is not resolved to your satisfaction, you may reopen it within the next 30 days.


----------



## CCourtney

I wanted to Bump this thread back up to the top for those searching for v70 issue. Just got done installing my mini to replace a failed TiVo HD box.

This thread was very helpful as I was already after hours for the TiVo Help line when I started. Everything seemed to be going well for me. Enabled my Roamio to provide MoCa when I got home from work (Ordered Mini from Amazon today at work - got it at around 6pm PST - great 1day free delivery)

I get the Mini, and of course didn't RTFM so I didn't register it first. After having problems connecting, I pull out the Quick Guide and see that it tells you to register it first. Duh! Ok, did that, also saw it said to make sure your Host Box has recently been updated. 

Saw that it had updated only 4hrs earlier. I figured that was good enough. Nope, after I got the Mini up on the MoCa connection, I got the V70. 

Checked my router, yeah, both boxes are registered as TIVO-#### on the network. Pull up phone app, yeah I can access my Roamio on it. Call the 877-###-#### it's too late.

So of course ran to this forum to see if I could find a solution. Dan's post on this was the full solution, but since the thread hasn't had a post in a year, it's fallen down to 10th in the list (not now ;-) ) 

A resync and reboot of the Roamio and I got past the V70 issue. But then I had a V113 (Mini Still searching even though it was connected to the Roamio whenever I tried Live or to Play something I'd get the V113 error message.) Did a power cycle of the Mini and the problem went away. 

Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## serial_port_me05

Got a new mini not directly from TiVo. Wouldn't work, kept V70. 

My solution was simple and I was dumb. Read directions. Need to register the box at TiVo.com

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Dan B Gleason

ellinj said:


> I have been in the same boat for over week, my mini will not connect, I get the v70 error on both ethernet and MoCa,, very frustrating. Tivo support offered up no solutions other then that they would escalate internally.


Getting they same here!! V70


----------



## ellinj

Dan B Gleason said:


> Getting they same here!! V70


I don't know why my issue was merged here, I am not getting a v70 error or any other error for that matter.


----------



## Wayoverpar1

Dan B Gleason said:


> Getting they same here!! V70


I just set up a previously owned TCDA95000 that initially wouldn't connect to either of my Bolt's. When I attempted the guided set up I got the V70 error. First, as others have stated make sure that the unit is registered with Tivo. If it's a pre-owned unit it will require a phone call to Tivo support. It will then show up on your Tivo account, if it doesn't it's not properly registered. Check your router to make sure it's showing up in attached devices. Force a new network connection on the host unit and re-boot. I had to do this with both of my Bolt's. Reboot the mini and start the guided set up and you should be good to go. I am now able to select which Bolt I want to use as a host device from the mini menu. From my experience V70 errors are not equipment related and are set up issues.


----------



## ciper

I'm glad to have found this post. i have been stuck with v70 on an additional tivo unit for a week already. Many hours spent on the phone forcing connections and rebooting devices. Tomorrow I will call and mention the "Comcast Block" and see if they still have information on it.

I did find what seems to be an internal Tivo document with various steps the customer service reps are supposed to do. It mentions various group settings associated with every tivo box on the account

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Device_Error_Code/V70-Error-Code


----------

